
Do open source analytics frameworks exist? (e.g. Google Analytics) - tareqak
Do open source analytics frameworks exist? (e.g. Google Analytics) If so, what are a few good ones? If not, why not, and what can ethically-minded developers do to help?<p>Long-version:<p>This question is in response to an earlier submission here:
UK Government&#x27;s Payment Infrastructure Is Now Open Source - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=15070463<p>Every time this comes up, I think about asking this question, but I somehow forget: is there an open source analytics framework? It doesn&#x27;t have to be comprehensive or easy-to-use like Google Analytics, but its very existence would be at least a start towards working on something that accomplishes the developer&#x27;s&#x2F;organization&#x27;s goal of using user behaviour as input to iterative product design while protecting user security and privacy in accordance with government policies and&#x2F;or ethical standards.<p>On one hand, I sympathize with people who say, &quot;any information that anyone else collects on my with or without my consent is too much information&quot;. However, I think the user-tracking equivalent Pandora&#x27;s box has sort of been unleashed upon the world, and putting all the contents back therein is effectively untenable.<p>Thank you all in advance for your participation in sharing both your knowledge, experience, data, and anecdotes!
======
mindcrime
Yep. Web analytics LONG predate Google Analytics, at least when you consider
the server-side logfile based systems that you can use when you control the
webserver directly. Things like AWStats and Analog let you do analytics on
Apache Server logs forever ago.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_web_analytics_software...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_web_analytics_software#Free_.2F_Open_source_.28FLOSS.29)

------
brunoalano
Piwik

